# Long term residential rentals



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Que tal you lot,

I'm still bursting to get to live in Jolly Espana, It seems I'll have major problems getting work as an electrician.... soooo, my next avenue of approach is the only other thing I'm good? at - playing an singing.
However, I'm going to have to get a place to live. I believe there are so called "long term lets" I wonder if anyone reading this might be able to give a little advice or warnings regarding long term lets?

Thanks in advance.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Que tal you lot,
> 
> I'm still bursting to get to live in Jolly Espana, It seems I'll have major problems getting work as an electrician.... soooo, my next avenue of approach is the only other thing I'm good? at - playing an singing.
> However, I'm going to have to get a place to live. I believe there are so called "long term lets" I wonder if anyone reading this might be able to give a little advice or warnings regarding long term lets?
> ...


long term lets are generally safe as long as you get a proper contract under the LAU - look at the _*FAQs & useful info*_ sticky thread above for more about that 

have a read of this, too Writers in Spain » RENTING YOUR HOME LONG TERM IN SPAIN – what you need to know & what you should be asking


not sure you'll find getting work playing & singing any easier though


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers Xabiachica. I'm really thinking of the Costas for playing work :fingerscrossed:with a view to getting something more permanent in time. :fingerscrossed:

Viva espana, as they "sing" in such places! 

Many thanks again.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Although there are some bands and singers who make a good living down here, there are many more who really struggle. Quite often you don't get paid for the gig just a free meal and a drink. You should come over for a visit and check out various places who have live music, ask the staff about getting gigs and see what you find. And, of course, you will have to be pretty good!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We go over to Spain in the winter because my husband is a musician (and ironically an electrician too) and enjoys the open mike circuit in Nerja - there are absolutely loads of musicians, but they do it for nothing (well most bars give them a free drink if they play) - its their hobby and their relaxation. I know of one chap who is nearly making a living from it, he has a band - and they gets one or two gigs, but its a struggle. and rumour has it that the guardia in the Nerja area are clamping down on bars that have live music and dont have the correct permits!

I know another chap who is an agent for the hotels along the costa del sol, but even he's struggling with that now and has started his own band and playing. But again its not enough to live on - his wife is Spanish and from a wealthy family - he's a kept man lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

You will have lots of competition on the singing and playing front. Thanks to the recession, just about every Spaniard who can sing and play (and quite a few who can't) are going restaurant-to-restaurant, playing a couple of tunes and passing around the hat. In my area (Valencia) most people no longer give because you can be hit-up two or three times during a meal and it can all get rather annoying.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Phew! By most accounts it looks a bit like an uphill struggle... However, I'm determined enough to give anything a shot. possibly combine my musical skills with my home improvement skills? Deck chair attendant?

I have no desire to make a fortune - at my time of life enough money to pay bills and eat is really as much as is needed...:fingerscrossed:

I'm quite taken by your comment JoJo, Being single and highly desirable to the fair sex I'll have to look into the gigolo/lothario possibilities too:wink:

I'll also take the advice to book a week or two on the coast, to case the joint, as it were.

Any mileage in offering English language classes?

Many thanks indeed for your replies.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Superheterodyne, What is ahead of you is not an uphill struggle. It is a climb without crampons, ice-axe, oxygen, ladders, warm clothing, sherpas on a sheer face of Mount Everest during their winter. Spain needs another part-time musician, hairdresser, beautician, electrician, English teacher like Liverpool needs another defeat.

I have no experience in the gigolo/lothario possibility, but (forgive me!) your chances here are pretty slim also. But, you never know . . . unless you go!

Book your week on the coast, keep an open mind, ask questions, keep a closed wallet and enjoy your week in the sun.


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Leper said:


> Hi Superheterodyne, What is ahead of you is not an uphill struggle. It is a climb without crampons, ice-axe, oxygen, ladders, warm clothing, sherpas on a sheer face of Mount Everest during their winter. Spain needs another part-time musician, hairdresser, beautician, electrician, English teacher like Liverpool needs another defeat.
> 
> I have no experience in the gigolo/lothario possibility, but (forgive me!) your chances here are pretty slim also. But, you never know . . . unless you go!
> 
> Book your week on the coast, keep an open mind, ask questions, keep a closed wallet and enjoy your week in the sun.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> Que tal you lot,
> 
> I'm still bursting to get to live in Jolly Espana, It seems I'll have major problems getting work as an electrician.... soooo, my next avenue of approach is the only other thing I'm good? at - playing an singing.
> However, I'm going to have to get a place to live. I believe there are so called "long term lets" I wonder if anyone reading this might be able to give a little advice or warnings regarding long term lets?
> ...


There are various barriers in your way, but if there's nothing stopping you like children, debts, aging and infirm relatives you could give it a try.
The biggest barrier obviously is the employment issue and if you're looking for work in entertainment I think you might have left it too late.
If you do come over, come prepared with a dvd of you performing. Send emails to hotels and bars beforehand. Work out where you might look for work and get in touch with people like these before you come too
Entertainers Costa del Sol


----------



## Superheterodyne (Aug 2, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There are various barriers in your way, but if there's nothing stopping you like children, debts, aging and infirm relatives you could give it a try.
> The biggest barrier obviously is the employment issue and if you're looking for work in entertainment I think you might have left it too late.
> If you do come over, come prepared with a dvd of you performing. Send emails to hotels and bars beforehand. Work out where you might look for work and get in touch with people like these before you come too
> Entertainers Costa del Sol





MUCHOS GRACIAS Pesky, I really really appreciate your help; I will certainly be approaching that agency with my, and possibly our, wares (duo) 

On yet another reassuring note, Some help has come from a past bandmate now residing in Quesada - he's really positive about me/us getting work, as he does quite a bit himself and has CONTACTS.

I'm keeping any part of my anatomy possible to be crossed, permanently in that position!:fingerscrossed:



I'll make sure you get a free ticket(s) and drinks all night at a gig if it works out

Again thanks to all responders.

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Superheterodyne said:


> MUCHOS GRACIAS Pesky, I really really appreciate your help; I will certainly be approaching that agency with my, and possibly our, wares (duo)
> 
> On yet another reassuring note, Some help has come from a past bandmate now residing in Quesada - he's really positive about me/us getting work, as he does quite a bit himself and has CONTACTS.
> 
> ...


That would be lovely!
Of course your friend in Quesada will be the most important contact.


----------

